# Who here likes narwhals?!



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 13, 2010)

No.


----------



## Takun (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes.

<=3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 13, 2010)

Old, belongs in *Lynx Plox*, and is still amazing. <3


----------



## Bun (Feb 13, 2010)

old.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 13, 2010)

I do, they can beat a polar bear in a fight.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/Narwhals/




WTF?

And no.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

What the... So random....


----------



## Ricky (Feb 13, 2010)

the fuck is this shit?


----------

